# Wild dove



## Jwhite (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello there, 
I've got a dove which has nested on my aerial. It had one chick but sadly it fell  

There are no other chicks but the mother won't leave her nest. She has never had a partner bring food the entire time like other breeds would (maybe doves don't, I'm not sure) and I'm really worried about her. 
Her nest is just out of my reach, I was hoping to give her some food from my bedroom window but I would have to find a way with a long stick of some sort.

Does any one know if this is normal? She has been alone up there for 4 weeks (when the chick died).

Any advice appreciated x


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons and doves don't go out to bring food back for their mates. Normally I would expect to see two adults, at different times, with the male doing duty from mid morning until an hour or two before dusk, and the female the rest of the time. One dove could not stay permanently in place, as it would soon die from dehydration. If you attempt to feed them, you are just as likely to scare them off.


----------

